

2013 VPS Benchmarks - Linode, Digital Ocean and Hot Drupal - geerlingguy
http://www.midwesternmac.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/2013-vps-benchmarks-linode

======
joseph_cooney
I love ServerBear for measuring this kind of stuff across multiple providers.
<http://serverbear.com/bearscore/vps/>

------
rainsford
Just out of curiosity, I ran the same tests on my Linode (cheapest/1 GB plan)
and got impressively different results for 2 of the 3 tests.

My disk speed test was very similar, but my memory and CPU tests were well
over twice as fast as the results linked in the article. My CPU is also
reported as slower than the test system in /proc/cpuinfo.

CPU: 1 thread: 36 seconds (vs 105) 8 threads: 9 seconds (vs 25)

Memory: 207 MB/s (vs 89)

Benchmarking VPS providers seems problematic, something I'm sure has been
mentioned here before. The linked article is still a datapoint, but
experiences do seem to vary with this sort of thing. Which makes comparing
individual providers difficult, but also points out (IMHO) some significant
problems when it comes to relying on virtual systems for anything sensitive to
the performance of a single machine.

~~~
geerlingguy
Very true. Performance can vary by server and by time of day, sometimes pretty
significantly. But on the whole, the feel of the Hot Drupal server, in
particular, has been much faster than anything else I've used. But the cost is
pretty high for the small performance edge.

------
yogo
It would have been nice to see where Rackspace (Cloud Servers) falls when
compared with these options. It's a good candidate in this space with a price
point in the same ballpark, though different pricing structure.

~~~
geerlingguy
Unfortunately, I don't have any servers with Rackspace right now. I used to
have a few Slicehost slices, but that was about two years ago.

I also wanted to run some benchmarks on a couple other providers, and on my
local Mac, but didn't have time today. Might update the article when I get
time.

